# mullet



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got my cast net. Can anyone tell me where to try for a few mullet. I dont have a boat so I am wading or throwing off of docks. Thanks.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Very good mullet fishing on the bay side near Ft Morgan right now. Went last Saturday and caught 40 in about 2 hrs. I don't know anything about Pensacola area.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm based in Milton So I was looking for somewhere in the pensacola to milton area. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Garcon Point area if your wading or go to the bridge off of Del Monte and Avalon and throw off the bridge


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks, i'll be wading, i got a bag net. btw got a 17 inch flounder in it today


----------

